# Marlin's Man Cave



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Samsung - PN50B550 Plasma
Yamaha - RX-V559 Receiver
SDX15 slot ported sub
Dayton Audio SA 1000 Dedicated Sub Amp
Sony - BDP S350 Bluray player
Expressvu 9242 HDTV PVR
Vision V900 Towers 
Paradigm CC-270 Center Channel
Paradigm Stylus 100 Surrounds (will be upgraded)


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

marlin said:


> Samsung - PN50B550 Plasma
> Yamaha - RX-V559 Receiver
> SDX15 slot ported sub
> Dayton Audio SA 1000 Dedicated Sub Amp
> ...


I really like the Sub. Nice setup.:T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds perfect, any pics?


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, it does sound pretty awesome. I never knew a sub could go that low! I will post pics later tonight. Bear with me, the sub is still bare mdf. I plan to laminate 1/4" oak to it this summer.


----------



## triode4 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,
I am about to pull the trigger on the same Dayton Amp you have. Are you happy with it?


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

It's a great amp. Loads of power, easy to set up. What sub are you building?


----------



## triode4 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have 2 Aura 1808 subs that I bought back in the late 90's. I built 2 8 cubic foot enclosures for them.I have gone through the parameters on them an they are suited for a ported box. These were done in 3/4" MDF. I need to veneer them yet.


----------

